# Kirker Paint and Blue paint schemes



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I know posts have been made about Kirker paint but I'm on a budget. The prices seem nice from smartshoppers so what I want to know is how does it hold up??? I'm looking at the colbalt blue metallic. Now my next question is can you all post up dark blue cars with patterned out roofs?? I usually dont do this because I think it's bad luck but I want my wagon colbalt blue with a patterned out roof but I want the complete car done in the same color.


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Come on............ Someone has to post..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

IVE SPRAYED KIRKER FOR ABOUT 3MONTHS ON ABOUT 10 DIFFERENT CUSTOM CARS, AND I CAN TELL YOU ITS JUNK.. THERE CLEARCOAT TURNS YELLOW AFTER OUT IN THE SUN AND THE CANDYS ARE JUNK.. HOUSE OF COLOR I CAN PUT DOWN 3 DIFFERENT COATS AND THE CANDY IS TAKING SHAPE, BUT KIRKER IT TOOK ALMOST 15 COATS AND STILL NOT ANYTHING WHAT THE COLOR CHART LOOKS LIKE.. GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 12:30 PM~19359981
> *IVE SPRAYED KIRKER FOR ABOUT 3MONTHS ON ABOUT 10 DIFFERENT CUSTOM CARS, AND I CAN TELL YOU ITS JUNK.. THERE CLEARCOAT TURNS YELLOW AFTER OUT IN THE SUN AND THE CANDYS ARE JUNK.. HOUSE OF COLOR I CAN PUT DOWN 3 DIFFERENT COATS AND THE CANDY IS TAKING SHAPE, BUT KIRKER IT TOOK ALMOST 15 COATS AND STILL NOT ANYTHING WHAT THE COLOR CHART LOOKS LIKE.. GOOD LUCK BRO
> *


I heard it was crap and asked someone who sells it and they never responded to my pm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 18 2010, 02:52 PM~19361902
> *I heard it was crap and asked someone who sells it and they never responded to my pm.
> *


lol, ya its cheap but not worth the headache later


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

ok thanks!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

buy some dodge viper blue..good metallic and is in the low price code and any brand paint..not many pearls in it...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

more people need to post about kirker I've heard some people like it


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 19 2010, 11:34 PM~19372645
> *more people need to post about kirker I've heard some people like it
> *


maybe people that dont stand behind there work?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2010, 07:36 AM~19372657
> *maybe people that dont stand behind there work?
> *



that could be, the real test is leaving it out in the sun....BUT I have to admit I have a couple quarts I bought a while back and I opened the can and I did not spray it yet, it looked pretty watery, maybe summer when it's warmer

NO COMPARISON to HOK HOK is more rich


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 19 2010, 11:58 PM~19372829
> *that could be, the real test is leaving it out in the sun....BUT  I have to admit I have a couple quarts I bought a while back and I opened the can and I did not spray it yet,  it looked pretty watery, maybe summer when it's warmer
> 
> NO COMPARISON to HOK  HOK is more rich
> *


ya, jus try it bro.. the clear is a lil watery and you might pick up a run or two but no big deal, and im not a hater, i just didnt have good luck with them


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 20 2010, 08:11 AM~19372954
> *ya, jus try it bro.. the clear is a lil watery and you might pick up a run or two but no big deal, and im not a hater, i just didnt have good luck with them
> *



yeah I will definitely try the kandy I have sprayed the clear and yes it's watery, I hardly reduce it I think just a cap full......

I don't stray from HOK kandy too often if I do it's on small stuff


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been using Kirker for a while and haven't had any problems.. Only thing I don't like is that its a catalyzed basecoat..
Used the Candy Aquamarine on my Fleetwood.. 5 coats over silver mini flake base.. First 2 coats of candy I weakened by mixing their clear with to avoid tiger striping.. I used PPG 2021 clear to topcoat everything.. It has sat outside since I painted it (over 2 years) and no fading yet.. I spray HOK kandy also, no complaints with either brand.. Maybe it's "operator error" that these people are running into when using Kirker.. :uh: 
















































My shitty cameras don't pick up the true color either..


Also sprayed Kirker Sour Apple Green Metallic on a buddies lac.. No problems except a fly landed on the hood and walked a circle in the paint while I was spraying the rest of the car, so had to let it cure so I could wetsand the fly tracks out..


























Recently sprayed the Kirker Acid Rain Metallic Yellow this summer, with 3 types/sizes of GOLD flake layed over it..









































































Someone needs to PIN a fuckin Kirker topic, so I don't have to keep writing the same shit over and over... :uh: Like other people say the clears aren't worth it, so topcoat em with something else.. I've fallen in love with Dupont 7900s clear!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2010, 09:19 AM~19374066
> *I've been using Kirker for a while and haven't had any problems.. Only thing I don't like is that its a catalyzed basecoat..
> Used the Candy Aquamarine on my Fleetwood.. 5 coats over silver mini flake base.. First 2 coats of candy I weakened by mixing their clear with to avoid tiger striping.. I used PPG 2021 clear to topcoat everything.. It has sat outside since I painted it (over 2 years) and no fading yet.. I spray HOK kandy also, no complaints with either brand.. Maybe it's "operator error" that these people are running into when using Kirker.. :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Looks good 2 me :wow:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Ive used it , i used their black....havent had an issue with it...i top coated with spi clear...havent used anything else from them but had no complaints ....it even covered like a blanket really good coverage


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

to be honest ive done pricing of kandy from house of kolor and you can pretty much get all the paint supplies for like 1000$ (i priced it with sherwinn base/clear and hok kandy) why the hell would you bother spending less, 1000$ for materials for a kandy paint job aint shit. you mite as well dish out the extra few bucks for the top of the line product and not worry about the outcome


atleast thats how i see it, because i was interested in using alsa's candy concentrate but after you get enough of that and enough of the blender to mix it in you could have bought hok for damn near a fraction more.... so i say fuck it when i do my first candy im going hok ALL day


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 20 2010, 03:52 PM~19377368
> *to be honest ive done pricing of kandy from house of kolor and you can pretty much get all the paint supplies for like 1000$ (i priced it with sherwinn base/clear and hok kandy)  why the hell would you bother spending less, 1000$ for materials for a kandy paint job aint shit. you mite as well dish out the extra few bucks for the top of the line product and not worry about the outcome
> atleast thats how i see it, because i was interested in using alsa's candy concentrate but after you get enough of that and enough of the blender to mix it in you could have bought hok for damn near a fraction more.... so i say fuck it when i do my first candy im going hok ALL day
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2010, 08:19 AM~19374066
> *I've been using Kirker for a while and haven't had any problems.. Only thing I don't like is that its a catalyzed basecoat..
> Used the Candy Aquamarine on my Fleetwood.. 5 coats over silver mini flake base.. First 2 coats of candy I weakened by mixing their clear with to avoid tiger striping.. I used PPG 2021 clear to topcoat everything.. It has sat outside since I painted it (over 2 years) and no fading yet.. I spray HOK kandy also, no complaints with either brand.. Maybe it's "operator error" that these people are running into when using Kirker.. :uh:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: operator error :biggrin: ya im sure that what it is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 20 2010, 04:52 PM~19377368
> *to be honest ive done pricing of kandy from house of kolor and you can pretty much get all the paint supplies for like 1000$ (i priced it with sherwinn base/clear and hok kandy)  why the hell would you bother spending less, 1000$ for materials for a kandy paint job aint shit. you mite as well dish out the extra few bucks for the top of the line product and not worry about the outcome
> atleast thats how i see it, because i was interested in using alsa's candy concentrate but after you get enough of that and enough of the blender to mix it in you could have bought hok for damn near a fraction more.... so i say fuck it when i do my first candy im going hok ALL day
> *


Top of the line.....ditch the sherwinn williams base and junk clear...get SPI clear and hok silver base


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 14 2010, 01:19 AM~19317575
> *I know posts have been made about Kirker paint but I'm on a budget. The prices seem nice from smartshoppers so what I want to know is how does it hold up??? I'm looking at the colbalt blue metallic. Now my next question is can you all post up dark blue cars with patterned out roofs?? I usually dont do this because I think it's bad luck but I want my wagon colbalt blue with a patterned out roof but I want the complete car done in the same color.
> 
> 
> ...




key words here fellas we've ALL been there before.....

just saying though if you want the best HOK


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 03:22 AM~19378983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: operator error :biggrin: ya im sure that what it is :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 21 2010, 10:06 PM~19389423
> *Top of the line.....ditch the sherwinn williams base and junk clear...get SPI clear and hok silver base
> *



ive never had ANY problems with my sherwinn clear or base... ill stick to the shit that i know works for me.... u can use ur spi clear that ive never even heard of and ill stick with my clear that ive been spraying for the past 2 years with no problems what so ever LOL


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 22 2010, 12:20 PM~19393830
> *key words here fellas we've ALL been there before.....
> 
> just saying though if you want the best HOK
> *



theres no such thing as a candy paint job and a cheap budget, its one or the other, u can get a candy paint job and spend 3 to 5 or you can go get yourself a cheap 2000 paint job.

thats the type of thing that kills me as a painter, people think shits cheap these days and that painters are just going to to a bunch of work for free.. well not over here atleast 


if your painting your car candy expect to spend money, if your on a budget kandy aint the way to go lol


just my 2 cents


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

This is the kit I did my Fleetwood with, candy Aquamarine kit.. $399. 
Gal of primer
Gal of Silver metallic base (biggest flake I've seen in a base)
Gal of Candy
Gal of Clear (which I mixed with candy for first 2 coats)








I paid $369 when I bought the kit, used HOK mini-silver flake, HOK Pearls/kandies for the patterns, SHer WIlliams pearl white for some fades, and PPG 2021 for the clear..
I just recommend it cuz it worked for me and I'd use it again.. Good for someone doing their 1st candy (cheaper to practice with).. Either way, people are gonna use what works for them..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalalover64_@Dec 13 2010, 06:19 PM~19317575
> *I know posts have been made about Kirker paint but I'm on a budget. The prices seem nice from smartshoppers so what I want to know is how does it hold up??? I'm looking at the colbalt blue metallic. Now my next question is can you all post up dark blue cars with patterned out roofs?? I usually dont do this because I think it's bad luck but I want my wagon colbalt blue with a patterned out roof but I want the complete car done in the same color.
> 
> 
> ...


A Fleetwood I did, practiced some simple patterns on the roof with HOK pearls and kandies..


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 24 2010, 11:31 AM~19410931
> *This is the kit I did my Fleetwood with, candy Aquamarine kit.. $399.
> Gal of primer
> Gal of Silver metallic base (biggest flake I've seen in a base)
> ...



so how much candy does that kit give you after reduced out??? your shit looks pretty nice maybe ill spray one of these cars that i flip next with one of them and we can see how it goes lol

and what was your mixing ratio for clear to candy for your first two coats??


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

painted a couple rides w it...no probs at all. not as rich as hok, but for a fraction of the price....i will use it again

Just dont use the clear, its shitty


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 24 2010, 09:05 AM~19410111
> *ive never had ANY problems with my sherwinn clear or base... ill stick to the shit that i know works for me.... u can use ur spi clear that ive never even heard of and ill stick with my clear that ive been spraying for the past 2 years with no problems what so ever LOL
> *


I wouldnt expect you to know or have head of SPI clear....uve only sprayed sherwinn williams....do a search here youll find a lot of guys here use it and you wont find one negative word about it.....higher quality that sherwinn i can tell you that first hand as ive used it


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ive sprayed ppg,deltron,omni alsa and sherwinn, shit for 125$ for my gallon kit of clear (high solids) i am not complaining at all, i get it to lay, and it wetsands and buffs out beautiful and has a great gloss hold out, i believe the spi may be better but like i allways tell people, why change something that is working? lol i feel like why should i try to switch it up if its not giving me any problems and looks great

how much that spi clear run for?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Couple kirk candies ive shot recently


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 25 2010, 08:04 PM~19420084
> *ive sprayed ppg,deltron,omni alsa and sherwinn, shit for 125$ for my gallon kit of clear (high solids) i am not complaining at all, i get it to lay, and it wetsands and buffs out beautiful and has a great gloss hold out, i believe the spi may be better but like i allways tell people, why change something that is working? lol i feel like why should i try to switch it up if its not giving me any problems and looks great
> 
> how much that spi clear run for?
> *


Ive sprayed the sherwinn clear u are using and if u like that and can get it to lay nice you will like the spi euro 2020! dont let the price throw u off real talk its $98 a kit ......really try it!


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

where can i find this SPI clear, who sells it?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

southernpolyurethane.com free shipping


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

doesnt look like anything special. lol what makes it so much better than the sherwinn clear? and let alone ill have to buy a new needle/tip for my sata jet cuz my jet is 1.3 not 1.4


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

well i dont shoot any clear with a 1.3 i use a geo with a 1.5 for clear...i like high solids clear....SPI clear dont die back like ive had happen on more that one ocasion with sherwinn clear....has great uv protection for kandy... price is the best i have seen for high quality clear


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ok i was thinking of using my older sata for clear anyhow since i just got a new needle/cap set thats 1.5

do u reduce that spi clear or just shoot it 4:1


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 26 2010, 09:49 PM~19427149
> *ok i was thinking of using my older sata for clear anyhow since i just got a new needle/cap set thats 1.5
> 
> do u reduce that spi clear or just shoot it 4:1
> *


I lay my clear like i want it to look..no tack coat...no reducer...just nice thick wet coats...im a bit of a hoaser and its gotten me some nasty runs but that was due to cold cold weather when i shouldn have been spraying....but u can reduce it i dont


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 21 2010, 09:06 PM~19389423
> *Top of the line.....ditch the sherwinn williams base and junk clear...>>>>get SPI clear and hok silver base<<<<<<<
> *


What Type Of Paint An Clear Is This Dont Know The Short Hand Talk U Mean?????


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 26 2010, 10:17 PM~19427903
> *I lay my clear like i want it to look..no tack coat...no reducer...just nice thick wet coats...im a bit of a hoaser and its gotten me some nasty runs but that was due to cold cold weather when i shouldn have been spraying....but u can reduce it i dont
> *


Personaly I Dont Think You Should Reduce Any Clear I Spray Reducer Free...Im Heavy To Bro Just Move Your Gun Quicker It Will Give U The Thickness U Want Bro Just keep That Gun Moving Should Be Fine..... Run Free..  An I Spray With A 1.3 Just Open It Up To Ur Licking Its More Ajuster An Heavy Hand Freindly...


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

SPI is southern polyurethane clear and hok is house of kolor .......rarely do i get a run but when i do its always a bitch to fix it cus it will end up beeing in the hardest spot to fix


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 27 2010, 06:56 PM~19434173
> *SPI is southern polyurethane clear and hok is house of kolor .......rarely do i get a run but when i do its always a bitch to fix it cus it will end up beeing in the hardest spot to fix
> *


Yup I hear u bro it always happens like that


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 27 2010, 07:56 PM~19434173
> *SPI is southern polyurethane clear and hok is house of kolor .......rarely do i get a run but when i do its always a bitch to fix it cus it will end up beeing in the hardest spot to fix
> *



lol thats allways the problem, i rarely run it as well but it allways seems to be right on that crazy ass bodyline


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 26 2010, 04:38 AM~19420525
> *Ive sprayed the sherwinn clear u are using and if u like that and can get it to lay nice you will like the spi euro 2020! dont let the price throw u off real talk its $98 a kit ......really try it!
> *



holy shit no way


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 29 2010, 03:15 PM~19450272
> *holy shit no way
> *


 yup! i got a really bad run in the back of one of the members big body between the rear extension and deck lid


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

kirker color and candys are good but there clear is garbbbaagggeeeee!!!!


----------

